# beans on toast!



## jinksed

anyone have this as a quick, easy protein snack?


----------



## Big Kris

Not that much protein in beans to be fair

and its a no from me


----------



## squatthis

No, I'm cutting, so too much sugar and too many high GI carbs in bread.

If it fits your macros, enjoy


----------



## IronPhil

Yeah love it, but got to have those mini sausages in it! Nom.


----------



## jinksed

im bulking so i smash a big load of cheese in there aswell! makes it nice and thick!


----------



## Franko1

Scramble some eggs. Just as quick and far better.


----------



## jinksed

Franko1 said:


> Scramble some eggs. Just as quick and far better.


i do pal. i just didnt have any eggs in "/


----------



## Blinkey

Big Kris said:


> Not that much protein in beans to be fair
> 
> and its a no from me


A 400g tin of baked beans contains nearly 40g of protein, served with wholemeal bread will make that a complete protein. This is twice as much protein as the usual serving of a whey drink.


----------



## squatthis

The Vegetarian said:


> A 400g tin of baked beans contains nearly 40g of protein, served with wholemeal bread will make that a complete protein. This is twice as much protein as the usual serving of a whey drink.


Nutrient	Per 100g

Energy - KJ	337kJ

(Calories)	79kcal

Protein	*4.7g*

Carbohydrate	12.9g

(Of which sugars)	(5.0g)

Fat	0.2g

(Of which saturates)	(Trace)

Fibre	3.7g

Sodium	0.3g

Salt Equivalent	0.7g

More like almost 20g of protein and 20g of sugar.


----------



## G-man99

I have it and normally have a shake after it as well


----------



## NovemberDelta

If a tin of bens contained 40g protein i'd be smashing them in like it was going out of fashion. 20p tins from tesco, the cheapest 40g of protein available!

Alas, no.

It's the same as most vegetarian "high protein" sources, yeah, not a bad amount of protein but LOADS of carbs.


----------



## Blinkey

NovemberDelta said:


> If a tin of bens contained 40g protein i'd be smashing them in like it was going out of fashion. 20p tins from tesco, the cheapest 40g of protein available!
> 
> Alas, no.
> 
> It's the same as most vegetarian "high protein" sources, yeah, not a bad amount of protein but LOADS of carbs.


http://www.howmuchprotein.com/foods/baked-beans/


----------



## squatthis

http://www.heinz.co.uk/ourfood/beans/heinzbeanz/bakedbeanz

That site is wrong.


----------



## NovemberDelta

The Vegetarian said:


> http://www.howmuchprotein.com/foods/baked-beans/


Fair enough mate but that source is incorrect.

Just check a standard tin of tesco/branston/heinz beans - i'm not sure where that sit got its info.


----------



## doggy

you cant rely on baked beans as a protein source. its an incomplete protein for a start. and its full of crap.

soaking your own haricot beans would be cleaner but still incomplete.


----------



## squatthis

Don't get me wrong, when I'm not cutting, I like it. I usually have it with scrambled eggs as well. For some reason eggs go amazingly with beans or ketchup.


----------



## Blinkey

doggy said:


> you cant rely on baked beans as a protein source. its an incomplete protein for a start. and its full of crap.
> 
> soaking your own haricot beans would be cleaner but still incomplete.


Thats why you eat them with wholemeal bread, that makes it a complete protein. But you are right. the added sugar is wrong. But it is very easy to make your own. That way you can do away with the sugar. This will lessen the carbs and make it healthier, but you will have to combine the beans with either wholemeal bread or rice to make the protein complete.


----------



## squatthis

The Vegetarian said:


> Thats why you eat them with wholemeal bread, that makes it a complete protein. But you are right. the added sugar is wrong. But it is very easy to make your own. That way you can do away with the sugar. This will lessen the carbs and make it healthier, but you will have to combine the beans with either wholemeal bread or rice to make the protein complete.


Are you an actual vegetarian?


----------



## Blinkey

squatthis said:


> Are you an actual vegetarian?


Yes since the day I was born


----------



## Pictor

Cheese, beans and egg on toast... Washed down with a shake!


----------



## Mingster

Asda reduced salt and sugar Baked Beans have 19g of protein, 9g of sugar and 1.5g of salt. Together with a couple of slices of wholemeal and a glass a milk it's a tasty snack I certainly have once a week without any ill effect.


----------



## PaulB

Competitive bodybuilder, keep off. Otherwise knock yourself out IMO. I have the Asda reduced salt and sugar beanz with eggs. Yum


----------



## DoIEvenLift

The Vegetarian said:


> Yes since the day I was born


Im sorry to hear that :lol:

the tin of baked beans i have (think its heinz, red packaging not the green/blue one), is 20g protein, 60g carbs per tin


----------



## Blinkey

DoIEvenLift said:


> Im sorry to hear that :lol:
> 
> the tin of baked beans i have (think its heinz, red packaging not the green/blue one), is 20g protein, 60g carbs per tin


You have no need to be sorry


----------



## squatthis

The Vegetarian said:


> Yes since the day I was born


Hows that going for you? Must be hard BBing without meat.


----------



## chinup

http://www.heinz.co.uk/ourfood/beans/whatsnew

Anyone tried these 5 bean ones just out recently. Have few tins of these in, seem weird on toast don't know if it just so programmed into eating Heinz Baked Beans.

Still full sugar but more protein and fibre.


----------



## PaulB

The Vegetarian said:


> You have no need to be sorry


Are you Ovo Lacto?


----------



## doggy

for dinner im having cauliflower, brocoli, brown rice and morrocan chick pea stew. i dont miss meat, love veggie eating, it seems more natural to me.


----------



## Blinkey

ANGLIK said:


> Are you Ovo Lacto?


No I am maximus glutimus


----------



## PaulB

The Vegetarian said:


> No I am maximus glutimus


Ok, be smart ar5e then. I'm genuinely interested. I think it's a difficult sport to be in for a vegetarian. For he record, I didn't eat meat for 14 years


----------



## eezy1

whats this talk about incomplete and complete proteins. why are baked beans an incomplete protein and why does adding a piece of wholemeal bread to them make it a complete protein source


----------



## a.notherguy

Baked bean, eggs and cheese on toast FTW


----------



## PaulB

eezy1 said:


> whats this talk about incomplete and complete proteins. why are baked beans an incomplete protein and why does adding a piece of wholemeal bread to them make it a complete protein source


http://www.fitday.com/fitness-articles/nutrition/proteins/incomplete-vs-complete-proteins.html#b

Google you lazy cvnt


----------



## Blinkey

ANGLIK said:


> Are you Ovo Lacto?


Yes, I am. but I do not want add much more as it will hijack this thread.


----------



## PaulB

The Vegetarian said:


> Yes, I am. but I do not want add much more as it will hijack this thread.


Fair enough.


----------



## Dazza

I sometimes have it and im dieting, you just have to fit the macros in.

Mind i use a small tin of reduced salt and sugar beans, and two slices of burgen soy & linseed bread.

Works out to be a reasonable bit of protein, all things considered.

It's about 12g of carbs and 7g of protein with a few grammes of fat per slice, most of that being the healthy variety.


----------



## Jux

Four/five poaches eggs on wholemeal toast. Much better.


----------



## Andrewgenic

My missus thinks its filthy but I mix a tin of tuna with a tin of beans heat it up and have it with some granary toast. Not a good idea on a cut though given the sugars. You can get low gi beans btw.


----------



## bottleneck25

I like to have it with eggs aswell  4 full eggs and full tin of beans


----------



## Glassback

Yes I love beans on toast - but then compared to you lot I am a fatty.


----------



## Greenspin

This thread reminded me I had some reduced salt Heinz Beans in the cupboard. Just wolfed the can, feels good tbh :tongue:


----------



## engllishboy

Tin of beans, tin of tuna, bit of cheese, burgen bread. Done.


----------



## WilsonR6

I'd rather eat the metal tin

Beans are not for me


----------



## Sharpiedj

Cant beat beans on toast with cheese


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Andrewgenic said:


> My missus thinks its filthy but I mix a tin of tuna with a tin of beans heat it up and have it with some granary toast. Not a good idea on a cut though given the sugars. You can get low gi beans btw.


ive done this too, good meal after a workout  tastes good too


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

beans on toast with brown sauce or scrambled egg on toasted soda bread with brown sauce. very tasty snacks :thumbup1:


----------



## kingdale

I have tuna, cheese and beans as a quick meal well i am bulking.


----------



## zelobinksy

I drain the sauce, add some eggs and i'm happy.

But beans don't pack a massive amount of protein (not tinned) mainly carbs and sugar in the sauce.


----------



## [email protected]

i eat beans on 4 slices of toast mmm


----------



## tamara

HP beans are the lowest fat cals and carbs out there. I searched them all! I drain them of juice too.


----------



## IronPhil

beefdinner said:


> HP beans are the lowest fat cals and carbs out there. I searched them all! I drain them of juice too.


Yeah but it's not the fat you want to worry about, it's the sugar!


----------



## AK-26

Beans + tuna = the mutts nuts!!!


----------



## stone14

as above egg, beans on toast is better. im hungry now....


----------



## vtec_yo

squatthis said:


> Hows that going for you? Must be hard BBing without meat.


**** BBing it must be hard surviving.


----------



## Oldskooler

I have 6 eggs 2 slices of whole meal bread and half tin of backed beans every single morning then washed down with a pro mass and pro peptide shake buuuuuuuurrrrrrpppp


----------



## Madoxx

Sometimes on bulk, but tehres a lot of sugars in beans


----------



## MunchieBites

Put some soy beans in passata, more protein. Job done


----------



## Feeblebob

Saw these Heinz reduced Salt and Sugar things the other day, any good? I only ask cos I love baked beans on toast...these are in a 1kg fridge pack too, so you could have as many as required and no waste.

NUTRIENT

PER 100g

Energy -kJ	306kJ

(Calories)	72 kcal

Protein	4.5 g

Carbohydrate	11.3 g

(of which sugars)	(3.4 g)

Fat	0.2 g

(of which saturates)	(Trace)

Fibre	3.6 g

Sodium	0.2 g

Salt Equivalent


----------



## Heath

Had baked beans on toast with whey shake this morning, nice and high in fibre and fits my macros easy so no fvcks were given


----------



## tsheik

i can get protein cheaper than expected :thumb: , if anyone is after maximuscle cyclone 3.24kg for £40 and gold standard whey 4.5kg for £50 give us a shout [email protected] hotmail . com


----------



## Mark2021

Beans and protein bread toasted With egg whites fcking love it!!


----------



## Paullow

Can't believe it made it to page 3 with no mention of tuna. Tin of tuna, beans and a little bit of cheese added near the end on wholemeal toast is topper.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Two slices of toast, beans, two fried eggs, three bacon rashers and a shake is my work breakfast.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Chicken sausage, beans, protein bread. Dinner of champs

Mix it up with alphabet spaghetti once on a while.


----------



## 1010AD

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Two slices of toast, beans, two fried eggs, three bacon rashers and a shake is my work breakfast.


No way! I too eat this many times but I like to a a bit of chilli powder to the beans


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

1010AD said:


> No way! I too eat this many times but I like to a a bit of chilli powder to the beans


All about the brown sauce for me  Beans and brown sauce is the best thing ever.


----------



## 1010AD

Paullow said:


> Can't believe it made it to page 3 with no mention of tuna. Tin of tuna, beans and a little bit of cheese added near the end on wholemeal toast is topper.


Tuna and beans, that's why lol


----------

